

US Government sues Oracle for fraud - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/news/us-government-sues-oracle-for-fraud/

======
anigbrowl
This is about the 5th time this has been posted, and it probably won't get
traction this time either. The suit is not about technology but about pricing,
so it might as well be be about filing cabinets or fuel tanks for all the
hacking significance.

I'll bet you, however, that with congressional and California gubernatorial
elections on the way Larry Ellison will temporarily become the poster boy for
capitalism's sins - this lawsuit, his recent identification as perhaps the
best-paid CEO, and his accountant's highly original explanation for cutting
70% off his property tax back in 2008: [http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/26/...](http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-
bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/26/MNUAVQUK2.DTL)

